# Roos or pullet Orpington



## chick-n-carol (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm guessing their about 9 weeks old. I have 5 in all, two I believe to be pullets because their waddles and cones are very small. These three I don't know, can anyone guess?


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## chick-n-carol (Apr 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

The first looks definitely like a cockerel to me.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

nj2wv said:


> The first looks definitely like a cockerel to me.


yup there be boys in your flock


----------



## chick-n-carol (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's the one I wonder about he/she has smaller waddles and cone of the other two. I tried to bring the picture in better,any ideas?

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Seems to be a cockerel also.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

The second one I would say is a pullet tail is shorter and with waddles and comb being smaller looks like a pullet to me.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

at such a young age that is a boy for sure & a great looking one at that!

we pick the best cockerel out of a bunch & send the rest of the boys off to freezer camp 

once they have some size to them (22/25 weeks)


----------

